# Pier Fishing Mobile?



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be in Mobile for a couple nights this weekend and was trying to find a good spot to either fish from shore or from a pier. Any good suggestions for pier fishing in that area? I know of the fairhope pier, but would like to see if anyone knows of some other spots I could try.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a pier over behind the airbus office. It's a park in the Brookley area, right down the street from the coast guard station. Someone on here may can give a better description.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If you go to that pier ^^^ day or night, carry a pistol with ya.
Heard of Red's, Whites, Specks & Bass caught in there.
Its really shallow in there around that pier... Well that describes the whole bay too.

I'd recommend the area near the battleship.
Fish it on a outgoing, shrimps tossed into the edges ofareas with the current ripping, get hit a lot.
Again, carry personal protection, but more at night there.


----------

